
11% of people under 25 use Instagram for news - elsewhen
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53050959
======
peace2all
News about... what? The Kardashians?

It's 25% of 18-24 year olds, according to the story. So, basically people who
would never read the WSJ or NYT or New Yorker or The Guardian, or probably
even the BBC. Or read anything more than 1-2 paragraphs. That group of 18-24
year olds... you know who they are.

I actually think we should make them stay on IG for 3 years as punishment
until they swear they will never go back there. Or maybe just put all the
Twitter and IG users into local churches (one on each side of the aisle) and
lock them inside until they agree to stop yelling at each other.

#booksrule

